# Progressive Covenantalism



## Michael Doyle (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been intrigued by the release of a new book on Monergism and was curious to its position when I came across reviews by both Michael Horton Kingdom through Covenant: A Review by Michael Horton – The Gospel Coalition Blog and this latest review. Progressive Covenantalism's View of the Visible/Invisible Church A Biblical/Theological Problem I see a lot of dangers in this and was hoping to hear from those who have had experience with teaching lay out its problems and perhaps a useful defense for what appears to be a "trending" theology.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 17, 2012)

A question, how does this differ, if at all, with New Covenant Theology which seems to have fazed out.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 17, 2012)

> One of its main arguments against traditional covenant theology appears to be that PC rejects the visible/invisible church distinction since progressive covenantalists appear to hold to the belief that all professing baptized believers are regenerate. Granted they may not believe this on a theological level but, according to KTC, they assume it on a ecclesiological level


 This is from Hendrix review


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 17, 2012)

Correction:
From the reading, it appears Monergism hasnt released this book on their site


----------

